# DS #5208: Goldeneye 007 (USA)



## Chanser (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6580^^


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice!

I didn't even know this was coming out for DS, ha ha.


----------



## Zaertix (Nov 3, 2010)

SWEET! Made my night better (slow day today)


----------



## Etalon (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 3, 2010)

you do realize that was the wrong game?


----------



## Zaertix (Nov 3, 2010)

Why is that the rogue agent gameplay?


----------



## Etalon (Nov 3, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> you do realize that was the wrong game?



Changed it to Wii / DS multiplayer trailer.


----------



## waffle1995 (Nov 3, 2010)

thank you god and chanser 

everyone on theicecave


----------



## Coto (Nov 3, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Sycoraxic98 (Nov 3, 2010)

Not yet nuked :\

Hopefully coming soon then.


----------



## exangel (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG where's the NFO?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler: j/k



if i knew anything about this release from e3, i sure did forget all of it with all the hoopla about the 3DS, Golden Sun, and Epic Mickey


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 3, 2010)

So is this a port of the original for N64?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 3, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> So is this a port of the original for N64?



They're killing the original by bringing this and the Wii version out. I refuse to support Activision as long as Kotick is there. So as far as I'm concerned, even if this turns out to be the best game ever for the DS, it's not worth my money.

Also no, it's not a port. It has the Goldeneye name, but it's like an entirely different game. Daniel Craig, different levels...


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 3, 2010)

FUCK YEAH. 

Hope this is released by tonight so I can download it right away.


----------



## bigllama99 (Nov 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 3, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I didn't even know this was coming out for DS, ha ha.


Same here, I haven't seen mention of it.


----------



## Icealote (Nov 3, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> you do realize that was the wrong game?



I do hope thats not the type of music you hear while playing...


----------



## Exbaddude (Nov 3, 2010)

8D more games.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope this is actually Goldeneye 007 and not some generic Activision FPS.  I want all the original weapons including dual-wield.




Graphics aren't that great, but hey, this is the DS after all.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 3, 2010)

first off, 75 users...
second isnt this the game tht came out with the DS (one of the first dumped games)? and tht release name was GoldenEye - Rogue Agent (USA) (20)
one difference i can see is tht this has wifi (which i must say makes this game 80% better)


----------



## YayMii (Nov 3, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> first off, 75 users...
> second isnt this the game tht came out with the DS (one of the first dumped games)? and tht release name was GoldenEye - Rogue Agent (USA) (20)
> one difference i can see is tht this has wifi (which i must say makes this game 80% better)


Rogue Agent was a different game. Although it had a 007 license, it doesn't relate to the 007 story at all IIRC.
This game is actually based off of the original movie, but with gameplay elements included from the original N64 game.


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 3, 2010)

Might give this game a try.


----------



## Zaertix (Nov 3, 2010)

Gah this is annoying.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 3, 2010)

Still no filename, shame was looking forward to giving this a try.


----------



## lukecop80 (Nov 3, 2010)

cant find it anywhere


----------



## lolzed (Nov 3, 2010)

no point in telling us


----------



## JustSomeone (Nov 3, 2010)

lol.. im shure this game not coming for at least 6 hours..(i hope)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  maybe its on torrents


----------



## lukecop80 (Nov 3, 2010)

i know theres no point

and also i'm scared of torrents i wait until its properly uploaded


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2010)

Its by n-Space so it'll be using their CoD engine.  Not sure about quality, they do put a lot more into their games than most devs on the DS but they seems to have a shitload on their hands this year with CoD:BO, Toy Story 3, Tron2, 007 Bloodstone DS and then this.

Shame they're having troubles, really wanted a Geist sequel.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 3, 2010)

Damn, I thought I read "DS #5208 Golden Sun..." and was already celebrating a very early release

But, meh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna try this one tho, loved the one on the N64 when I was a kid.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Nov 3, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, you changed it to a Wii multiplayer trailer. No DS footage there. Not every release thread _has_ to have a video, y'know. But I don't mean to be a grumpy bastard, so I'll shut up now.
I just hope this game doesn't feel too much like n-Space's COD DS games. Nothing wrong with them, but they just don't feel very Goldeneye-y.


----------



## pcmanrules (Nov 3, 2010)

Didn't know it was for DS, I've got too many games to play already.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's gameplay video for anyone wondering what it looks like:

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=273400


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 3, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Here's gameplay video for anyone wondering what it looks like:
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=273400



That's for 'Blood Stone', the other DS 007 game released yesterday. That looks pretty good actually but AFAIK, This Goldeneye game is an FPS but Bloodstone is Third-person.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone have a clue as to why this and bloodstone (officially) released on the same day? I can't really understand Activision's strategy here.


----------



## Etalon (Nov 3, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Anyone have a clue as to why this and bloodstone (officially) released on the same day? I can't really understand Activision's strategy here.



Maybe they developed both games paralel with the same enginge and wanted to release them with several month in between, but 3DS changed that obviously.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 3, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Anyone have a clue as to why this and bloodstone (officially) released on the same day? I can't really understand Activision's strategy here.



I presume you're looking for a smarter answer than, 'For the Money!'


----------



## quartercast (Nov 3, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Here's gameplay video for anyone wondering what it looks like:
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=273400



WTF is wrong with the back of his head? Looks like a golden girl's wig.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 3, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it makes sense to you that a lot of folks would be willing to buy both games?


----------



## ecko (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone already found a link?
(no not asking for one, just want to know if the game is up already)


----------



## Ranma (Nov 3, 2010)

ecko said:
			
		

> anyone already found a link?
> (no not asking for one, just want to know if the game is up already)



Found nothing at all. Anything that even mentions a download link is "coming soon" and nobody has any more info than here (filename and size are both TBC).

Makes me wonder if it's even been dumped at all tbh. I mean, it could just mean I don't know where to look. The site I usually grab roms from was down all day.

Even with my horribly slow internet I'm going to be playing the Wii version before this one.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 3, 2010)

ROMs aren't put on web pages first, they're on usenet and other alternate forms, sometimes it takes a bit for it to make it to a google result...


----------



## Etalon (Nov 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ROMs aren't put on web pages first, they're on usenet and other alternate forms, sometimes it takes a bit for it to make it to a google result...



Yeah. In theory.

But sometimes a release group just says "Hey, I'm doing that sh*t tomorrow" and that's it. -- I think it's wrong to announce a ROM nobody has ever seen. Even without a NFO.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeeeeeeaaahhhhhuuuuuuuul !!!

I love this game, when I was kid I played this game in Nintendo 64. This game is very fun. I will laugh playing this game in Wi-fi Connection !!
Yes!! Friend Codes HERE I GO !


----------



## signz (Nov 3, 2010)

Knowing VENOM, it will take much time til it can be found...


----------



## damiussus (Nov 3, 2010)

Found it! Downloading now!


----------



## Ranma (Nov 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ROMs aren't put on web pages first, they're on usenet and other alternate forms, sometimes it takes a bit for it to make it to a google result...



I know. But usually by the time I see it pop up as a release on here, someone has got a link on one of the forums I go to.


----------



## Etalon (Nov 3, 2010)

damiussus said:
			
		

> Found it! Downloading now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 3, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> damiussus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: Beaten to the .nfo.

EDIT2: Girlfriend taken DS to the shitter! No testing by me yet!!


----------



## damiussus (Nov 3, 2010)

I played about 5 mins of it on the latest wood R4 (1.15)

single player seems to work anyway. Can't wait to try multi later!


----------



## Etalon (Nov 3, 2010)

First of all: No intro.

Didn't turn on AP Bypass on Akaio, it's obviously cracked (Hey! It's Venom!).

Choose "Stylus". Button controll was a very weird experience...


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 3, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> damiussus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you find it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (rethorical question)
I can't really find it, and the 'helpfull rom-forum' is down (''Server move in progress, don't panic!. We should be back before too long, thanks for being patient!'')
Hope I will find the rom/the rom will pop up/'the forum' is up again soon.


----------



## al5911 (Nov 3, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> First of all: No intro.
> 
> Didn't turn on AP Bypass on Akaio, it's obviously cracked (Hey! It's Venom!).
> 
> Choose "Stylus". Button controll was a very weird experience...



W O W .... reall?? No intro??
Downloading now...


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 3, 2010)

No problem so far


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 3, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to say "Google it" but I got it from a usual site I go to. I would like to say more but the ROM will be filtering down to all sites very quickly. Just a case of being patient.

Finally got to test it. Working on DSTwo. /Statingthebleedingobvious

It's good!


----------



## HouQuan1031 (Nov 3, 2010)

offtopic


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 3, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you just HATE friend codes?
I hope they will be removed with the 3DS... (It would rock if you could just visit anyones town on Animal Crossing)


----------



## Brocktree (Nov 3, 2010)

Tried local ds multiplayer and it works fine =D.


----------



## molkame (Nov 3, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That site reminds me of a girl from Ed,Edd, and Eddy


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 3, 2010)

just got myself a new rom site which updates before my others


----------



## Langin (Nov 3, 2010)

Sjeeez hard to find with ge7.rar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still no result except pr0n sites >.> Its not even gay pr0n! xD

Lol found it.


----------



## Shabang21 (Nov 3, 2010)

I would recommend using 'Filestube' and then searching for ge7.rar there...


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 3, 2010)

lol it doesn't have to be ge7.rar. uploaders might rename it
search/google "Goldeneye 007 (USA) .............................."


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 3, 2010)

Shabang21 said:
			
		

> I would recommend using 'Filestube' and then searching for ge7.rar there...


Hmm isn't that against the rules??? It's a hint after all.


----------



## ecko (Nov 3, 2010)

HouQuan1031 said:
			
		

> i just got my friend code, who wants to add
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not make a new topic in the wifi section?


----------



## Shabang21 (Nov 3, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Shabang21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't link him to a rom, I provided him with a file finding search engine. What he does with said website is up to him.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 3, 2010)

Shabang21 said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be wrong here but if I said to someone go to www.google.com and search *whatever* then wouldn't that be hinting?
The filename part is ok but hinting how to find the actual file is against the rules.
(The hint would be to search google)


----------



## Shabang21 (Nov 3, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Shabang21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, those sorts of 'try this at this site' are merely suggestions. I don't understand why you're getting so butthurt at me trying to be helpful, the rules are very particular in what they say :

Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION or LINKS for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.

Places *THAT PROVIDE*, I suggested a place as an intermediary. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Eliott (Nov 3, 2010)

Can we swap friend codes here?

If so mine is 378-254-092-376

Feel free to add me!


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 3, 2010)

too bad bro ..not even a slightest hint allowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-snip-


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 3, 2010)

-snip-
*I might be wrong here but*
Lol, that's exactly why I wrote that, but usually during big releases mods mention that there is no hinting for roms. But before you say anything about me trying to stop you or anything like that please read what I wrote again, "*I might be wrong here but*" That being the case, I probably am still wrong and if so, sorry.

edit: kohkindachi beat me to it.


----------



## al5911 (Nov 3, 2010)

NO HINTS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... go PM!!


----------



## Shabang21 (Nov 3, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> -snip-
> *I might be wrong here but*
> Lol, that's exactly why I wrote that, but usually during big releases mods mention that there is no hinting for roms. But before you say anything about me trying to stop you or anything like that please read what I wrote again, "*I might be wrong here but*" That being the case, I probably am still wrong and if so, sorry.
> 
> edit: kohkindachi beat me to it.



It's all good and all sorted, VA and I discussed it.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 3, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Sjeeez hard to find with ge7.rar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much summarises my search, minus actually finding it...

I'm not that desperate... I'll just wait until it spreads a bit further


----------



## Rydian (Nov 3, 2010)

I think letting people wait a day for it to spread around more well-known sites is preferable to hinting too hard and getting in trouble.

I mean yeah, some of you can find it easier than others, but it doesn't give you a bigger penis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I prefer to wait a day rather than hunt for an hour myself.


----------



## Exort (Nov 3, 2010)

With all that "wrong game footage", "can't find it/found it" and "no hinting" nobody actually said anything about the game itself (or did I missed it?).

Is the game any good? Is it a reboot like the Wii version or another game entirely?


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 3, 2010)

Wah, I didn't even knew this was coming for the DS :/...
But cool !!


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 3, 2010)

Exort said:
			
		

> With all that "wrong game footage", "can't find it/found it" and "no hinting" nobody actually said anything about the game itself (or did I missed it?).
> 
> Is the game any good? Is it a reboot like the Wii version or another game entirely?





It's somewhere between bad and mediocre =(


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

heh...got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looks like an abomination of the Goldeneye 007 N64 version...mostly because it's a NEW bond and NEW levels. and the graphics look like shite

it's 62mb.and unarchived it's 1024 Mb....so we shall see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




will post my thoughts about it once I have it on my DSONEi and AceKard2

AND post if it has any AP that we need to know about.


----------



## Shabang21 (Nov 3, 2010)

I wasn't overly impressed with it. Gave it a solid 30 minutes to decide, was more than happy to turn it off.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 3, 2010)

Ah, good. I hate being on the "bandwagon." I'm actually enjoying it more than I thought I would. Granted, I haven't played much of it yet, but I like the fact there's a good amount of focus on stealth. It gives me the gameplay I wanted from Splinter Cell DS without broken controls. My only real gripe so far is that the controls/framerate feel a bit sluggish. Otherwise, it's one of the better FPSes I've played on DS since MPH.


----------



## shitaki (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi could I pm any of you so I could get a hint on where to go get it please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you


----------



## Marsou77 (Nov 3, 2010)

It's look like a Call Of Duty ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a cool game


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

wow...the filesize is probably bigger due to the voice acting from "M"

and the levels are NOTHING like the original. at ALL. they have no right calling it "Goldeneye"

and the framerate is something to be desired.

oh....and your health regenerates....what a copout -_-

and a shame is this is the level design based on the Wii version i'm sure...this is NOT a remake

...WTF!?

Glitch here already....close the DS while retrying a new mission when you die...and there will be no music...just voice acting.


----------



## Ranma (Nov 3, 2010)

I like it so far. Controls are decent, and the only problems I really have are bad framerate at times, not having the R trigger for aiming(or L. Just wish it wasn't on the touchscreen), and Bond moves way too slow.

For what it is, this could have been A LOT worse. Not as good as the original Goldeneye, but it's fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really looking forward to playing it on Wii after this taste on DS. Probably play more when I wake up.


----------



## shitaki (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help! and its not terrible but you can't expect much on the ds lol


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

ASIDE TO BETTER THINGS : 

The  James Bond : Blood Stone (3rd person) DS Gameplay looks more promising - 

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=273400

however the site said "scores suggest that the game isn't exactly essential"

however WE say 'it might be worth a download' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Topic - wow...gotta love the iPhone looking detonator in this game.

even bond has one xD


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 3, 2010)

Ha Found It too lol


----------



## Ventresca (Nov 3, 2010)

doesn't work on my dstt:

I get errcode=-4

any solution?


----------



## Theraima (Nov 3, 2010)

I played the first mission from this, gotta say, its somewhat like CoD on DS with a Bond mod. Sure, graphics arent that good (ok seriously, theyre bad) but I enjoy it, looking forward to playing this on wi-fi and on Wii also.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

wait for Blood Stone guys : P

it will be worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




because I can guarantee that I will be playing that more than this

it's already been "released" on PC...so it will only be a matter of time : P

on topic - god damn..that was the most easiest hacking minigame I EVER played...they don't make em like they used to...

*Star Wars Lethal Alliance*

by the way..this game has a anti  (rpe and run) LOL (some games have that)

you can't just say "screw the enemies...I have enough health I can get to the objective and have them rpe you with gunfire and bullets..

no you die instantly...even with a full bar of health ._


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 3, 2010)

was gonna download  it but heard it  was not that good and was boring and the  buttons where hard to use and stuff


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> was gonna download  it but heard it  was not that good and was boring and the  buttons where hard to use and stuff




wait for Blood Stone...it should be good...lol although Kotaku criticized it with a "lot of running"

and the comments were mostly circulating about how epic during Bond's arms flail while running xD

on topic - this game and thousands more suffer from the "red barrel" syndrome....I don't need to say anymore about that ._.

kinda didn't wish Trevlan didn't work with you on the first mission...that's not like the N64 one at all ._.


----------



## Chaz. (Nov 3, 2010)

What is the rom number? 5208 or 5299? Just curious is all.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought this came out already like when the ds came out


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> I thought this came out already like when the ds came out




you're talking about Rogue Agent which was more Arcade like gameplay...


----------



## funem (Nov 3, 2010)

As its from Activision I think I will do the only decent thing…. Fire up the N64 and play the original…. If I play this DS version, as the saying goes “this can’t end well”

Edited, ooops


----------



## DxEggman (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm not disagreeing, but I find it funny how these days games are considered shite because the levels are new.
If these companies do listen to us, soon we'll be playing snes-era games with shiner grafx in a few years.
If they don't, we'll be reading articles on how all this creativity garbage is ruining gaming


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

DxEggman said:
			
		

> I'm not disagreeing, but I find it funny how these days games are considered shite because the levels are new.
> If these companies do listen to us, soon we'll be playing snes-era games with shiner grafx in a few years.
> If they don't, we'll be reading articles on how all this creativity garbage is ruining gaming
> 
> ...




and I couldn't agree anymore...this is pretty much the STORYLINE of 007 Goldeneye...and that's it. New Bond. New Levels..I haven't even seen the scene where the snap that guy's neck pissing..I could have sworn that they showed a split second of that in the Wii Trailer...I have both Perfect Dark and 007..So I might give those a go


----------



## funem (Nov 3, 2010)

FYI Works fine on AK2i if you are interested in that type of thing.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 3, 2010)

My advice to anyone saying this game is poop is, play the Tank level. Your opinion will change! It's sooo much fun!


----------



## Chaz. (Nov 3, 2010)

Just been playing it, not too bad tbh, but i think they should have just remade the original game on the DS with everything the same, the 1st level did not seem the same. The Wii Goldeneye on the other hand, feels samey sort of.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 3, 2010)

I would test if this works on my Cyclo, but I got bored earlier and bought myself a few thousand Microsoft points. So I'm a little preoccupied with Castle Crashers, Scott Pilgrim Vs The World, Sonic 4 and AfterBurner Climax. Not to mention Need For Speed Carbon, Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition, Prototype, Red Dead Redemption, Star Ocean Last Hope, Burnout Revenge, and about a billion other things I've been meaning to finish off for far too long. But then I still have my original Goldeneye cart around here somewhere and four control pads for my treasured N64. So I should be fine for a while.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 3, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> Just been playing it, not too bad tbh, but i think they should have just remade the original game on the DS with everything the same, the 1st level did not seem the same. The Wii Goldeneye on the other hand, feels samey sort of.
> 
> If they were allowed, if Activision were developing/publishing, I'd still say no.
> 
> QUOTEI would test if this works on my Cyclo, but I got bored earlier and bought myself a few thousand Microsoft points. So I'm a little preoccupied with Castle Crashers, Scott Pilgrim Vs The World, Sonic 4 and AfterBurner Climax. Not to mention Need For Speed Carbon, Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition, Prototype, Red Dead Redemption, Star Ocean Last Hope, Burnout Revenge, and about a billion other things I've been meaning to finish off for far too long. But then I still have my original Goldeneye cart around here somewhere and four control pads for my treasured N64. So I should be fine for a while.



Cool story bro...


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 3, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. It's great being me. 

Sorry, wasn't intended as bragging. Merely stating that I have something of a backlog to get through before I can make a start on this. But then I guess I can brag a little. It wasn't all that long ago that I had damn near nothing going for me. Now I can go drop £50 or so on new games and not even care. Having a job kicks ass.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 3, 2010)

cool, another FPS game. too bad my L button doesn't work most of the time.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 3, 2010)

Seems to work fine on CycloDS.  I'm using the B4 firmware.   Not really my kind of game though.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 3, 2010)

Been trying to download the Wii verson,but have been having problems.Dont know how this DS verson will be,but I might try it.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 3, 2010)

Man, just caught some footage of Blood Stone DS, and though this game has some guilty pleasure value to it, I'll probably drop it for Blood Stone when it hits. The behind-the-back, cover-based thing hasn't really been done much on DS, and it'll be nice to have something of that nature for play on the go. Looks like it controls a bit like RE5 (with strafing).

Back on-topic, though, I have to admit, this game is fun but kinda bad. I'm doing this snow area now, and the stealth gameplay is silly bad, worse than Tenchu. I mean, these dudes purposely leave their backs turned to you indefinitely so you can whack them. Silly...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But still fun. Mainly, I dig the fact that you're doing more than merely shooting your way from one checkpoint to another.


----------



## MG4M3R (Nov 3, 2010)

The online multiplayer is the best ever made by N Space.

Proximity Mines + Golden Gun = Epic Win

PS.: My nick ingame is MG4M3R.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 3, 2010)

off topic..

James_Bond_007_Blood_Stone_EUR_GERMAN_NDS-ABSTRAKT


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> cool, another FPS game. too bad my L button doesn't work most of the time.




if it's a DSi...blow into the shoulder buttons!! (it takes the dust out)


i've had to do that countless of times and then it works flawlessly 

POOR DESIGN


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 3, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> cool, another FPS game. too bad my L button doesn't work most of the time.


*Looks at account name*
No wonder.

OT: I will give it a try 'caus ds games aren't big.. No really they ain't..


----------



## basher11 (Nov 3, 2010)

im using a DS Lite. poor thing is overused for 3 years


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> off topic..
> 
> James_Bond_007_Blood_Stone_EUR_GERMAN_NDS-ABSTRAKT




FUCK.

it's GERMAN!?

damnit!


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 3, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> off topic..
> 
> James_Bond_007_Blood_Stone_EUR_GERMAN_NDS-ABSTRAKT


Also 

as-jb007bs.rar

filename of the new bond game (James Bond 007: Blood Stone) check ds-scene if you don't believe me.

Oh yeah basher11, it's  
5300 - James Bond 007: Blood Stone (EUR) (512Mbit) (ABSTRAKT)

what site does it say german, curious??


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 3, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> EDIT2: Girlfriend taken DS to the shitter! No testing by me yet!!
> Dude...
> 
> QUOTE(Ventresca @ Nov 3 2010, 05:54 PM) doesn't work on my dstt:
> ...


I have the same problem


----------



## basher11 (Nov 3, 2010)

@gif4

orlydb and abgx


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 3, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've never played your handheld on the shitter before? You mad.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that's rough buddy...I feel ya....my girlfriend always want's to play my DSi because it's a bigger screen (going to get her a XL this Christmas lol)

and yes...she takes it in the bathroom >_


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 3, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ds scene just changed it, it was EUR for a while -_-


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THE NFO IS GERMAN.

you can't get anymore NOT-ENGLISH than that

ABSTRAKT presents....


Titel.....: James Bond 007: Blood Stone
Type......: Game                 
Company...: Activision
Area......: Germany           
Lanugage..: GER
....


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 3, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE I was just saying that the the name they had up said EUR, that's all.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 3, 2010)

So how about Goldeneye and not Bloodstone eh?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

I was about to make a response to get back on track 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'


let's hope that this game has as many levels as what it did in the N64 one...with the Cradle, the train, the factory with the deadly gas etc.


----------



## wizra (Nov 3, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Seems to work fine on CycloDS.  I'm using the B4 firmware.   Not really my kind of game though.



I had to go through 7 pages until I found this useful post. What the hell is everyone else talking about?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 3, 2010)

Is shooting time!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2010)

NO factory with deadly spewing gas???

this is NOT a Goldeneye GAME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at LEAST make an obscure reference to the nostalgic N64 classic...even if it's hidden....>_


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 4, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> NO factory with deadly spewing gas???
> 
> this is NOT a Goldeneye GAME
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Demonstryde (Nov 4, 2010)

there is room with deadly gas.. play further.. also i am using acekard 2i on a dsi no anti piracy bypass on and it plays fine till im stuck in the helicopter .. i can do everything up to the point of hitting eject then when it asks you to rotate clockwise to put the wires together it wont work.. die endlessly cause i cant rotate the stylus in a circle... i think it might have anti-piracy. or it needs a fix.. or sumthing.. would like to know if its just me or not


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2010)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> there is room with deadly gas.. play further.. also i am using acekard 2i on a dsi no anti piracy bypass on and it plays fine till im stuck in the helicopter .. i can do everything up to the point of hitting eject then when it asks you to rotate clockwise to put the wires together it wont work.. die endlessly cause i cant rotate the stylus in a circle... i think it might have anti-piracy. or it needs a fix.. or sumthing.. would like to know if its just me or not




*in extreme childish voice*

but ITS NOT ONNA TRAAIN!

I WANT IT ONNNA TRAAAAINN! NAOOUWW!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 4, 2010)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> there is room with deadly gas.. play further..



That's the thing, the room should be in the beginning of the game. As in the movie, that's like pretty much right at the beginning...


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh ffs, right when I finish downloading Goldeneye 007 to give it a try on my DSTWO, it fucks up a few files that are required to able to go to the game selection menu. Right when I make a copy of the game onto my Micro SD card, it messes up the "dstwo.nds" file and some other important file from the _dstwo folder. 

When I made a backup of all the things I have on my Micro SD card (heard that Golden 007 screws up the DSTWO, disabling users from getting to the game selection menu), it says that "dstwo.nds" and some other file could not be *read* or *copied* when it can be read and copied. This happened RIGHT after I made a copy of the game. 

Looks like a new problem has risen to attack the DSTWO. Are any DSTWO users encountering the same problem?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Oh ffs, right when I finish downloading Goldeneye 007 to give it a try on my DSTWO, it fucks up a few files that are required to able to go to the game selection menu. Right when I make a copy of the game onto my Micro SD card, it messes up the "dstwo.nds" file and some other important file from the _dstwo folder.
> 
> When I made a backup of all the things I have on my Micro SD card (heard that Golden 007 screws up the DSTWO, disabling users from getting to the game selection menu), it says that "dstwo.nds" and some other file could not be *read* or *copied* when it can be read and copied. This happened RIGHT after I made a copy of the game.
> 
> Looks like a new problem has risen to attack the DSTWO. Are any DSTWO users encountering the same problem?




anti-piracy that actually ATTACKS the card???...


hmm...no problems on the DSONEi (which is VERY similar to the DSTWO...just less powerful -_-) or the AceKard2i...not tested on R4..

hmm...this is very interesting...

try another game....

maybe you need to backup and reformat your MicroSD card


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 4, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking of reformatting the Micro SD card too, especially since I haven't formatted my Micro SD card for 6 months so that may be the problem.

EDIT: I just formatted my Micro SD card and copied a fresh folder of the DSTWO EOS 1.08 and now the game is working fine. I only have the _dstwo folder and the copied game on my Micro SD card. There's pretty much a variety of possibilities about why the game wasn't working earlier. It could be a memory space issue (I have a 2 GB Micro SD card and used up at most 1.90 GB).

I'm just going to leave it like this for now. I'm going to try the game by restoring all of my other files back onto the card.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured dev's weren't smart enough to create such technology like that xD

for now I shall play this FPS DS game that strangely has some character names and plot elements from another superior N64 title and movie....but I just can't seem to place it........


----------



## Znip (Nov 4, 2010)

Hrm tried it on my DSTWO and I didn't like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However my DSTWO still works fine tho!


----------



## Loop (Nov 4, 2010)

Working fine on AceKard 2i with latest (1.8.1) firmware.
Looks v similar to CoD engine but seems to play much slower - in fact slow response is kind of irritating me more & more.
I'll def try a few more levels but doesn't seem as much fun to play as the CoD games.


----------



## nintendoom (Nov 4, 2010)

I Hate it... The graphics sucks... just compare it to COD:modern warfare mobilized.....
Its slow...... slower as hell....


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 4, 2010)

Eh...yeah, I think I'm about ready to give up on the game. I was diggin' it for a good while, but when it goes into full-on-shooter mode, the walk speed and hit detection just kill the game for me. It takes sometimes 40 friggin' rounds to down a dude with precision aiming. It's obviously an issue with 3D elements interfering with gunfire. I can tolerate the game looking like ass, but since it seems like the DS version has the same basic story progression as the Wii version of the game, I'll wait until I can get my hands on the Wii version. I'm done with this, I think.

Onto Blood Stone...


----------



## Coto (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, I´m on 2nd mission, and can tell you ... I totally disliked it.

This is NOT 007 N64 GOLDENEYE, IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH.

So, if you´re thinking about "geez, my DS has GOLDENEYE 007 YEZZZ", then nop. It just won´t happen.

I´ll keep it until I really decide to delete it.

So far I just got GE 007:WII HOPEFULLY is better.

Anyway, I got this game just to "see" what i´m going to play on Wii.


----------



## Kaero (Nov 4, 2010)

Coto said:
			
		

> Well, I´m on 2nd mission, and can tell you ... I totally disliked it.
> 
> This is NOT 007 N64 GOLDENEYE, IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH.
> 
> ...


Uh, of course it's different, what did you think? It's not a remake.


----------



## Coto (Nov 4, 2010)

Kaero said:
			
		

> Coto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is different, but "remake" word it´s just too much for this :3


----------



## Kaero (Nov 4, 2010)

Coto said:
			
		

> Kaero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's NOT a remake.


----------



## Coto (Nov 4, 2010)

Go cry and cold down. Cry me a river ?

On topic, Aiming in this game gets way difficult...


----------



## Kaero (Nov 4, 2010)

Coto said:
			
		

> Go cry and cold down. Cry me a river ?
> 
> On topic, Aiming in this game gets way difficult...


I'm sorry, what? Why would I cry? And, seriously, "cold down"? Really? You should learn a bit more vocab' before trying to look cool.

Any-who, yes, aiming is super-hard. And, the graphics aren't as good as I expected. I keep getting cramps, too >.< But, overall, it's quite good, but it suffers from the usual FPS DS games problems.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 4, 2010)

ok so yeah... i like the wi-fi it's better then the wii version. cause you can start with any weapon and your pistol so i blow people up with rocket's yeah i won a 1vs1 match that way even through i got a wi-fi error after i won.  i put this on my super card 2 and it works fine.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 4, 2010)

Coto said:
			
		

> Well, I´m on 2nd mission, and can tell you ... I totally disliked it.
> 
> This is NOT 007 N64 GOLDENEYE, IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH.
> 
> ...



A remake will never happen because of the whole Nintendo/Rare/Microsoft dispute. It will never get remade or re-released because both companies want the most profit instead of saying "fuck it, lets split the money." Really shows they put fans interest first huh?

But I cant believe they released this game on DS and Wii and called it "Goldeneye 007". It's an insult to everything and just pours a dump truck of salt onto the wounds. The script is entirely different, character models look nothing like the movie models [I understand the Daniel Craig thing], there are new levels which weren't in the movie... It's an absolute joke that they would release this with the name Goldeneye.


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, for me the game is just OK. Nowhere as grand as the Wii one ( which, IMO is in-fuckin-credible), but it plays moderately well and is moderate fun. It feels a little bit like a DS CoD game with different models and textures and has less  Bond movie glossy shine ( which is abundant in the Wii version, again), but not a bad time killer, considering the multiplayer. 7/10 for me.


----------



## Coto (Nov 4, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Coto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I mean... those countless hours playing GE 64, the "magic" of its environment, trevelian´s "buddy", buildings, tanks, even teh music... 

And now... we get this? (not pointing at games only, but story scripting... what happened to ol´ james bond?? )


And yes, I know rare/ms won´t give a bit to nintendo now. At least, I still got my N64 with plenty f***cking good games, and i´m acquiring 007:GE *N64* soon.


PD: GE 007: WII  is BETTER than this 5h!t, way better... they DID PUT more effort on WII ver.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 4, 2010)

Which is understandable that they put more effort into it, but still, it's not Goldeneye. Yet they're marketing it as one. They shouldn't have done this game. Or change the title to something so people don't get the wrong idea.

Even then, like I said, if these games happened to be the best games ever, I would never give out money for them as I don't support Activision.


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't you think you're biased towards Activision as a company and hate their games for that very reason? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sure, they do produce a lot of games of- let's be mild - dubious quality and do milk their best franchases, but most of large software-only companies do: EA, Ubisoft, Square Enix. This does not prevent them from releasing really good titles once in a while.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 4, 2010)

No I'm against them for everything because of Kotick. I disagree with everything he says and does. And until he's gone, I'm not giving Activision one cent. The last game I bought from Activision was Spider-Man 2.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 4, 2010)

This isn't a bad game, to be honest. FPS games will always be hampered on the DS, it's just not suited to them. But it's at least playable. It's like a lot of the Final Fantasy spinoffs, like the Spirits Within movie and FFX2. Decent enough in its own right but you expect better from the name.


----------



## HtheB (Nov 4, 2010)

There is a very huge bug in this game!!! 

When you shoot the car at the beginning, you have to shoot a couple guys. Then, your task is to take an armor.
When you took the armor, and die... you can retry the mission....


BUT THERE IS NO MORE ARMOR TO PICK IT UP!!!! SO YOU CAN'T CONTINUE THE GAME ANYMORE!? 
WTF!? SERIOUSLY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did they even test the game!?

btw: I was playing hardmode


----------



## basher11 (Nov 4, 2010)

lol looks like the developers screwed up big time


----------



## Kaero (Nov 4, 2010)

HtheB said:
			
		

> There is a very huge bug in this game!!!
> 
> When you shoot the car at the beginning, you have to shoot a couple guys. Then, your task is to take an armor.
> When you took the armor, and die... you can retry the mission....
> ...


Oh yeah, I had that problem too. The armor disappeared, but just restarting my DS didn't work. I had to completely delete my save file >.>


----------



## AP Hacker (Nov 5, 2010)

Who knows, that could be AP...

Looks like we might be in need of a cheat to circumvent that..


----------



## ashxu (Nov 5, 2010)

I just get a black screen upon startup

using a R4


----------



## ferofax (Nov 5, 2010)

iEDGE 1.11

too friggin slow on this card... dunno if it's the fragmentation on the microSD, but the framerate from the get-go is too sluggish to even consider this as "playable". knowing the CoD games, severe slowdown is definitely NOT common in n-Space games, which makes me think it could be intentional...

btw, any others experiencing sluggish framerates? compare it to a normal game of CoD:MW.


----------



## ilovegames (Nov 5, 2010)

multiplayer is a lot smoother than singleplayer, but it doesn't matter when there's no one online and when you finally get a game, it's 1v1 and theres still lag half of the time.

lots of multiplayer modes/options though. could be fun if there were mroe players.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

I have no idea how you guys got so far in the game [ie past the dam].

I only got up to the part in the first level where you have to place the charges to "make a new path", and I declared "Alright, this is enough. I was more than generous to get this far." And I pulled a :


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 6, 2010)

This is nothing like the original DS Goldeneye, and the graphics suck so much.  I also heard that this game is pretty much a rip-off of one of the Call of Duty games for the DS. 
I didn't even get past the part where I had to take out the guards after getting the AK-47.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This is nothing like the original DS Goldeneye, and the graphics suck so much.  I also heard that this game is pretty much a rip-off of one of the Call of Duty games for the DS.
> I didn't even get past the part where I had to take out the guards after getting the AK-47.



I was about 40 seconds ahead of you until I called it quits. The next part it says "double tap down to crouch behind crates." I did that, and I had to kill about 15 guards. They just wouldn't stop. I actually ran out of ammo with the AK. 

Speaking of which, the guards in this game take A LOT of bullets. And the hit detection is really bad.


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (Nov 7, 2010)

I just started the first level and I'm not sure if it's AP or a glitch but on 'Agent' I unloaded a whole F'ing clip into the second guard's face b4 he went down!!! I was almost point blank, wtf?

Also, N64 version is unbeatable. Lets hope they do a solid port for the NDS3D


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 7, 2010)

This loads fine on my R4i-SDHC, but twice in the first level (both times during a 'hand' interaction the game hung. When I rebooted and reloaded it let me start from the exact spot the game froze in. is this some kind of half-assed AP, a serious glitch in the game, or just a clone-card issue?

The game isn't great by the way, it's playable, but not even close to the N64 game, it's about as good as you could realistically expect on the current gen. DS hardware.


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 7, 2010)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> This loads fine on my R4i-SDHC, but twice in the first level (both times during a 'hand' interaction the game hung. When I rebooted and reloaded it let me start from the exact spot the game froze in. is this some kind of half-assed AP, a serious glitch in the game, or just a clone-card issue?
> 
> The game isn't great by the way, it's playable, but not even close to the N64 game, it's about as good as you could realistically expect on the current gen. DS hardware.



Nothing. The game sucks and the problem isn't DS Hardware.


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (Nov 7, 2010)

I also downloaded "James Bond 007, Blood Stone" and it's much more enjoyable the "GE DS" save for a few camera issues.

Worth a look I reckon.


----------



## HtheB (Nov 8, 2010)

Kaero said:
			
		

> HtheB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was indeed an AP!!! 
When you enable the AP detection on AKAIO, it will work very great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very accurate shootings now too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They really added funny AP's into this game


----------



## Coto (Nov 8, 2010)

The Hobbit 81 said:
			
		

> I just started the first level and I'm not sure if it's AP or a glitch but on 'Agent' I unloaded a whole F'ing clip into the second guard's face b4 he went down!!! I was almost point blank, wtf?
> *
> Also, N64 version is unbeatable. Lets hope they do a solid port for the NDS3D*



That would mean Rare sharing rights with Nintendo, not even mentioning Microsoft, which is propietary of Rare now.

No.


----------



## HtheB (Nov 8, 2010)

Lol, I watched the credits and on the last line of the VERY LONG credits about 4 minutes, it says: 

"James Bond will return"

So.... do they refer to the other JB game that is already been dumped? or.... something else???

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 9, 2010)

HtheB said:
			
		

> Lol, I watched the credits and on the last line of the VERY LONG credits about 4 minutes, it says:
> 
> "James Bond will return"
> 
> ...



Maybe, or the fact that it's basically a prequel to a lot. I thought they say that in the movies too..

Not to mention, it might be referring to Bond 23.


----------



## aragon (Nov 10, 2010)

Demonstryde said:
			
		

> there is room with deadly gas.. play further.. also i am using acekard 2i on a dsi no anti piracy bypass on and it plays fine till im stuck in the helicopter .. i can do everything up to the point of hitting eject then when it asks you to rotate clockwise to put the wires together it wont work.. die endlessly cause i cant rotate the stylus in a circle... i think it might have anti-piracy. or it needs a fix.. or sumthing.. would like to know if its just me or not



Is there anybody past the helicopter escape sequence? I can't join the wires by drawing a circle on the touch screen, too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What a pity, really enjoyed it so far.

[EDIT]
NVM, I found a way to solve this. If you close the DS before the wiring sequence, you actually can wrap the wires and eject.


----------



## Loop (Nov 14, 2010)

This game sucks.
Too damn S L O W
and most of the time you have to empty a whole clip to take down an enemy standing right in front of you!
Gets very repetitive and annoying.
(FYI playing on Acekard 2i + AKAIO 1.8.1 with class 10 4GB micro SD)

edit - seems to be MUCH faster and more accurate with AP bypass enabled in AKAIO - much more enjoyable now!


----------

